# 4 dog chuck



## Grumpy (May 5, 2018)

Ordered a 4 dog chuck, had no ideal it had to come from overseas. They tell me it will take from 20 days to a month to get here....
Should have walked there and picked it up...lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 5, 2018)

Sounds like Grizzly.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2018)

Clarence, I moved this to a more appropriate place. That sucks man, hope it shows up soon. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2018)

What is a dog chuck?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> What is a dog chuck?



it's for making round pets....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2018)

Hahahahaaaa


----------



## brianpoundingnails (May 26, 2018)

I


Schroedc said:


> it's for making round pets....



It's kind of like a three dog night

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brianpoundingnails (May 26, 2018)

It probably had to come a good part of the way on them coolie poles the Chinese are always carrying in the movies. Ain't nothin made in America anymore. Pittsburg and Milwaukee are rusting into the ground.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 27, 2018)

@ripjack13


----------

